# Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung



## webwatcher (2 März 2010)

Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung | Digital | ZEIT ONLINE


> Die Massenspeicherung von Telefon- und Internetdaten zur Strafverfolgung ist in ihrer jetzigen Form unzulässig. Sie ist dem Urteil der Verfassungsrichter zufolge mit dem Telekommunikationsgeheimnis unvereinbar. Die bisher erhobenen Daten seien unverzüglich zu löschen, verkündeten die Richter in Karlsruhe.


aber:


> Das Karlsruher Urteil schließt eine Speicherung der Daten jedoch nicht generell aus. Die deutschen Verfassungsrichter stellten nicht die Zulässigkeit der EU-Richtlinie in Frage, die Grundlage für das Gesetz in Deutschland ist. Laut Urteil sind die Telekommunikationsdaten allerdings "für eine effektive Strafverfolgung und Gefahrenabwehr von besonderer Bedeutung". Daten dürfen deshalb künftig unter bestimmten Maßgaben gespeichert und verwertet werden.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

Sehr sehr gut. Erst mal.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

An dieser Sichtweise ist nichts auszusetzen, im Gegenteil. Es kommt jetzt drauf an, wie es gehandhabt wird.

Die Möglichkeit für die Datenspeicherung in bestimmten Ermittlungsfällen muss es geben. Es geht jetzt um die kontrollierte Handhabung. Eine pauschale Datenspeicherung auch ohne Verdacht hätte der Willkür Tür und Tor geöffnet.


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

Der Volltext:

Das Bundesverfassungsgericht

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Karlsruhe-kippt-Vorratsdatenspeicherung-2-Update-943695.html


> [2. Update: Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat die Vorschriften der Paragraphen 113 a und b TKG sowie 100 g Abs. 1 Satz 1 StPO im Hinblick auf die Erfassung von Verkehrsdaten insgesamt für nichtig erklärt. Das Gericht präzisiert dies in einer Pressemitteilung noch: "Demzufolge können die Vorschriften auch nicht in eingeschränktem Umfang übergangsweise weiter angewendet werden, sondern verbleibt es bei der gesetzlichen Regelfolge der Nichtigerklärung." Für die Speicherung der Vorratsdaten fehlt damit eine gesetzliche Grundlage, die Speicherung ist also einzustellen,* die erhobenen Daten unverzüglich zu löschen.*]


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*



webwatcher schrieb:


> BVerfG schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat die Vorschriften der Paragraphen 113 a und b TKG sowie 100 g Abs. 1 Satz 1 StPO im Hinblick auf die Erfassung von Verkehrsdaten insgesamt für nichtig erklärt.


Somit ist auch die letzte Bastion der Strafverfolger in D gefallen, von der aus - seit Einführung der Vorratsdatenspeicherung - regelmäßig und mit unbeirrbarer Selbstverständlichkeit Daten aus eigentlich davor geschützten Datensätzen gephisht wurden. Gängige Praxis ist damit ab heute eingestellt und kollektive Ruhe dürfte insbesondere bei den IuK-Dienststellen überall im Land einziehen, vorausgesetzt, man nimmt dieses Urteil auch zur Kenntnis (woran ich persönlich zumindest die nächsten paar Wochen noch zweifle). Da die Provider sicherlich heute die "Entf"-Taste gedrückt haben und nebenbei die Sektkorken flogen, werden die aber den Behörden die aktuelle Rechtslage recht bald beibringen.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

Sehr gute Zusammenfassung bei antispam
http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/inde...ericht-kippt-die-Vorratsdatenspeicherung.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

BDK-Chef Jansen war gerade im heute-journal. Ich werde eine Nacht darüber schlafen, aber ich denke, dass ich mein Engagement hier wegen dieser Entscheidung beenden werde. Alle Internetbetrüger freuen sich mit Grund, das ist sicher. Ob sich die Gegner mit genauso viel Grund freuen, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke, das war ein Pyrrhussieg. 
Man nimmt den Ermittlern ein wichtiges Mittel im Kampf gegen Kriminalität und man hemmt damit nicht diejenigen, die Lücken im Datenschutz heute schon mit krimineller Energie nutzen. Für mich kein Tag der Freude. Ich bin kein Freund der VDS, aber so wie ich es heute sehe, hat man eine entscheidende Waffe im Kampf gegen Internetkriminalität aus der Hand gegeben. Der große Vorsprung der Kriminellen wurde durch diese Entscheidung weiter vergrößert.
P.S.: Hat jemand eine Idee, wie Strafverfolgung funktionieren soll, ohne dass Daten gespeichert werden?

http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/interview_dlf/1135616/



> Heinlein: Wird Ihre Arbeit nun schwieriger?
> 
> Jansen: Ich fürchte, das wirkt sich in vielen, vielen Verfahren aus, die wir zurzeit führen, ganz normale Kriminalität wie Stalking-Bekämpfung, Identitätsdiebstahl, Cyber-Mobbing und Ähnlichem, oder Betrugsfällen, dass der Nachweis der Täterschaft enorm erschwert wird, weil gerade die Nutzung von diesen ganzen Hilfsmitteln, die aufgezählt wurden, für uns natürlich ein Beweisweg war, den Täter auch dingfest zu machen. Diese Beweismittel konnten wir immer nur dann nutzen, wenn wir uns vorher einen richterlichen Beschluss geholt hatten. *Insofern muss man davon ausgehen, dass für die Zeit, bis die Politik reagiert, bei vielen Straftaten einfach weniger gemacht werden kann zur Tataufklärung, zum Nachteil der Bürger und zum Nachteil der Opfer.*
> (...)
> *das Problem ist, dass wir* dann gerade bei netzbasierten, also im Internet begangenen oder unter Nutzung von Internetanwendungen begangenen - das ist ja auch zum Teil Telefon - Straftaten *erst dann feststellen, dass eine Straftat gelaufen ist, wenn sie vollendet ist. Und die Spuren oder die Ermittlungsmöglichkeiten sind dann ausschließlich irgendwo im Netz im Kommunikationsverhalten, in der Art und Weise, wie telefoniert wurde, abgelegt. Das heißt, wenn wir diese Spuren nicht mehr haben, dann können wir eigentlich nur zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es eine Straftat gab.*


----------



## Reinhard (2 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> P.S.: Hat jemand eine Idee, wie Strafverfolgung funktionieren soll, ohne dass Daten gespeichert werden



_Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat die anlasslose Protokollierung elektronischer Nutzerspuren und ihre Speicherung für mindestens sechs Monate gemäß den EU-Vorgaben in seinem Grundsatzurteil zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung (Az: 1 BvR 256/08 ) nicht für schlechthin unvereinbar mit dem Grundgesetz erklärt. Allerdings sind für die Karlsruher Richter enge Auflagen für die praktische Ausgestaltung unbedingt erforderlich; sie machen dem Gesetzgeber in ihrer umfassenden Entscheidung dafür sehr konkrete Vorschläge. Möglicherweise werden Datenschützer und Bürgerrechtler über die Entscheidung aber auch nicht rundum glücklich sein: Die Ausführungen des Gerichts lesen sich teilweise wie eine detaillierte Anleitung an den Gesetzgeber zur Regelung einer neuen Vorratsdatenspeicherung, die auch das Bundesverfassungsgericht mittragen würde._

heise online - Bundesverfassungsgericht legt Hürde für künftige Vorratsdatenspeicherung hoch

Es ändern sich also nur die Vorgaben zur Speicherung, nicht, dass die Speicherung grundsätzlich untersagt sei.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

aber jetzt wird erst einmal gelöscht. Dazu kommt, dass die Lobbypolitik wahrscheinlich Jahre braucht, um zu sehen, wer die größte Parteispende für welches Gesetz zahlt. Dass ich die komplette Löschung der Daten und das vorläufige Ende der VDS mit anderthalb weinenden Augen sehe, hat ja nichts damit zu tun, dass ich das daraus folgende Problem jemand anderem in die Schuhe schieben wollen würde als unseren unfähigen Politikern. Die haben auch sicher nicht eine bessere Strafverfolgung im Sinne, sondern man kann ihnen durchaus übelste Motivationen unterstellen.


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

Es wird was kommen, da bin ich sicher. Den Kopf in den Sand stecken braucht niemand.

Ich fasse das Urteil mal kurz in deutliche Worte:

"Liebe Regierung, wenn Ihr etwas mehr Engagement in die Schaffung einer vernünftigen Regelung gesteckt hättet, wäre das alles kein Problem gewesen. Ihr habt Euch aber dumm angestellt und mit heißer Nadel Regelungen gestrickt, die von Anfang an handwerklich schlecht waren. *Macht Eure Hausaufgaben!*"

"Gut gemeint" hat mit "gut gemacht" halt erst mal nix zu tun.

Ist Euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass die Watschen des BVerfG in letzter Zeit mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit kommen? Und immer mit dem Tenor "gut gemeint aber schlecht gemacht"?


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

Und nochwas: bis zum 1.1.2008 gabs keine VDS. Und davor wurden aber auch Straftaten geklärt. Was solls. Back to the roots...


----------



## sascha (3 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*



> Ist Euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass die Watschen des BVerfG in letzter Zeit mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit kommen? Und immer mit dem Tenor "gut gemeint aber schlecht gemacht"?



Bei den Sicherheitsgesetzen der vergangenen Jahre mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit, ja. Etwas weniger Hysterie, dafür etwas mehr Respekt vor dem Grundgesetz  hätte Schäuble & Co gut zu Gesicht gestanden. Dann hätten wir jetzt vernünftige Sicherheitsgesetze...


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*



sascha schrieb:


> Etwas weniger Hysterie, dafür etwas mehr Respekt vor dem Grundgesetz  hätte Schäuble & Co gut zu Gesicht gestanden.


z.B Stichwort  Bundestrojaner 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...online-durchsuchung-von-computersystemen.html


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

heise online - CDU/CSU und Polizei wollen rasch neue Vorratsdatenspeicherung


> Die Polizei könne angesichts der vielfältigen Flatrate-Angebote und der damit einhergehenden recht kurzen Aufbewahrung der Informationen durch die Provider nur noch erschwert etwa gegen ... selbst "schwerwiegende Betrugsstraftaten" vorgehen.



@Aka, ich glaube, die buhlen um Deine Gunst


----------



## Heiko (3 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*



sascha schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir jetzt vernünftige Sicherheitsgesetze...



Vor allem hätten wir überhaupt was Nutzbares...


----------



## Reinhard (3 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

Richtig, Heiko. So haben wir jetzt ein rechtliches Vakuum.

Zitat aus einem Forumsbeitrag:


> _Liebe Frau Merkel,
> Sie hätten es in der Hand gehabt, durch die Schaffung eines
> grundgesetzkonforme Gesetzes ein solches "Vakuum" zu verhindern.
> Dieses von Ihnen beklagte "Vakuum" fällt somit auf Ihre schlampige
> und fachlich inkompetente Regierungsarbeit zurück._



FrauMerkelunddasVakuum. | CDU/CSUundPolizeiwollenraschneueVo... | News-Foren


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/...ie-zur-Datenspeicherung-wird-ueberprueft.html


> Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung, die vom Bundesverfassungsgericht gekippt wurde, beruhte auf einer EU-Richtlinie. Diese soll nun überprüft werden, wie EU-Innenkommissarin C. M. WELT ONLINE sagte. Es geht unter anderem um die Frage, ob die Vorschrift mit dem EU-Reformvertrag vereinbar ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

EU-Reformvertrag? Ist das nicht diese pseudodemokratische europäische Verfassung, die das Abendland retten soll vor der Demokratie allem Übel der Welt??
http://www.reformvertrag.de/


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

Sehr  lesenswerter Beitrag zur  Problematik der Vorratsdatenspeicherung

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=28467


> Vorratsdatenspeicherung - wie geht es weiter?


----------



## webwatcher (20 April 2010)

*AW: Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung*

heise online - Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Zivilgesellschaft fordert endgültige Abschaffung


> Nachdem in den vergangenen Wochen nach dem Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts von Strafverfolgern immer wieder Forderungen nach einer schnellen Neuregelung erhoben wurden und die Politik sich darüber stritt, ob eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung überhaupt notwendig sei und ob sie möglichst schnell neu geregelt werden müsse, melden sich nun 48 zivilgesellschaftliche Organisationen zu Wort. Sie fordern eine vollständige Abschaffung aller Regelungen zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung, auch auf EU-Ebene.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 April 2011)

*Mindestdatenspeicherung*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Sehr sehr gut. Erst mal.


Aber es geht (wie zu erwarten war) weiter:



			
				Heise am 04.04.2011 schrieb:
			
		

> *Innenminister warnt vor rechtsfreiem Raum im Internet*
> 
> Bundesinnenminister Hans-Peter Friedrich (CSU) eine  Mindestdatenspeicherung von sechs Monaten gefordert und dem Quickfreeze-Verfahren  eine klare Absage erteilt.
> 
> Auch Friedrich will lieber von *Mindestdatenspeicherung* sprechen: "Dieser  Begriff ist besser, denn bei Vorratsdatenspeicherung wird man  merkwürdig angeschaut." Bei der Mindestdatenspeicherung sollen laut  Friedrich die Daten mindestens sechs Monate aufgehoben werden. "85  Prozent aller Anfragen bei Providern sind nicht mehr beantwortet worden,  weil sie die Daten schlicht nicht haben", erklärte Friedrich unter  großem Applaus der Kongressteilnehmer. "Ohne Speicherung entsteht im  Internet ein rechtsfreier Raum."


 > HIER <

Die FDP hat da eine andere Marschrichtung eingeschlagen:



			
				Heise am 05.04.2011 schrieb:
			
		

> *FDP lehnt sechsmonatige Vorratsdatenspeicherung ab
> *
> Mit seiner Forderung nach einer mindestens sechs Monate langen  Speicherung von Internet- und Telefondaten beißt Innenminister  Hans-Peter Friedrich (CDU) bei der FDP auf Granit. Sechs Monate seien  für die Liberalen kein Thema, sagte der Parlamentarische Geschäftsführer  der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion, Christian Arendt,  gegenüber dpa. "Die Ermittlungsbehörden müssen sich daran gewöhnen,  schnell und konsequent zu arbeiten und nicht auf Datenfriedhöfen zu  suchen."


 > HIER <


----------



## Fraudanalyst (12 Juni 2012)

http://www.gulli.com/news/19032-vorratsdatenspeicherung-anhoerungsprotokoll-geleakt-2012-06-11


			
				Annika Kremer bei gulli.com schrieb:
			
		

> Es sieht so aus, als werde die Zahl derjenigen in der deutschen Politik, die die Vorratsdatenspeicherung erneut umsetzen wollen, stetig größer. Somit dürfte es nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis diese Frage erneut auf die Tagesordnung kommt.


----------



## sascha (12 Juni 2012)

Tja, dann bekommt die Piratenpartei nächstes Jahr bei der BTW eben nicht nur acht oder neun, sondern 18 oder 19 Prozent...


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2012)

sascha schrieb:


> Tja, dann bekommt die Piratenpartei nächstes Jahr bei der BTW eben nicht nur acht oder neun, sondern 18 oder 19 Prozent...


Genau deshalb zahlt Deutschland jetzt womöglich erst mal die 150 Mio EU-Strafe, damit die "etablierten Parteien" sich erst auf die Schulter und dann auf die Schenkel klatschen können.



			
				faz.net schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden Tag 315.036,54 Euro Strafe


----------



## sascha (12 Juni 2012)

Deutschland zahlt erstmal gar nichts, weil das Verfahren Monate bis Jahre dauern wird


----------



## Heiko (13 Juni 2012)

sascha schrieb:


> Tja, dann bekommt die Piratenpartei nächstes Jahr bei der BTW eben nicht nur acht oder neun, sondern 18 oder 19 Prozent...


Vom Gefühl her werden die Piraten auf das Thema Vorratsdatenspeicherung reduziert. Die haben aber noch ganz andere Dinge in ihrem Programm, die ich noch kritischer sehe. Die Piraten sind aus meiner Sicht ein Ergebnis unserer Politik, keine Lösung.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Juni 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Die Piraten sind aus meiner Sicht ein Ergebnis unserer Politik, keine Lösung.


*FULL ACK*
Langsam begreifen aber auch Mitbürger, dass nur "*dagegen"* zu sein, keine politischen  Programme
und noch weniger   Visionen oder Zukunftslösungen  sind.
http://www.abendblatt.de/politik/ar...nkt-in-der-Waehlergunst-auf-zehn-Prozent.html


> Piratenpartei sinkt in der Wählergunst auf zehn Prozent
> ..Sie sind in aller Munde, aber mit dem Aufstieg in den Umfragen ist es erstmal vorbei: Die Piratenpartei ist im aktuellen Wahltrend von RTL und "Stern" auf den niedrigsten Wert seit März gesunken.


----------

